# Lids on SW aquariums



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I am currently cutting some glass for a top on my aquarium and have been "harshly" advised against it.



> "*Do NOT use a glass top on a saltwater aquarium!!!!!!!*"


 by ajx22 (aquarium pros forum)



> "Reasons for not doing this have been listed above; (actually they only mentioned gas exchange)
> Bad gas exchange - Will result in pH swings, which will effect calcium......
> Spray - will dirty up the glass fast, constant cleaning etc.....
> Heat - no heat exchange at the surface.....
> ...


 by J_T (aquarium pros forum)

For me these reasons are flawed.
poor gas exchange can in part be stabilized by Macro Algae and by surface movement. Why are they talking about calcium? This is a FOWLR situation (and they know that). The lids are not going to be air tight by any means.
Spray - what spray? Condensation possibly, but what spray is there in a SW tank unless you have an HOB filter or an air stone?
Heat exchange: Living in Canada that seems like a good thing. Keep the heat in and adjust the temp on the heater downwards.

I have kept open top FW tanks for many years and one thing I can say is evap. Evap causes more serious swings and household mold than I care to consider (my old home was festooned with mold from my tanks.

Unless I am seriously missing something here are these guys totally out of whack?

Sorry for the rant.

So now the real question:
Is it possible to keep the lids (here in the vid of me making them: Video ) and some how jury rig a vent system that will draw air in and out without having the moisture in the house?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I have lids on my tank with no issue, but i have lots of surface agitation. But it's not fully sealed by any means, I have a 2 inch gap along the back of the whole tank. My tanks only 29 gallons, so i'm not sure if larger tanks would be different. The tanks been running for about 10 months with very little fluctaution in anything.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I think the biggest danger of Lids on marine tanks come from tanks, usually reef tanks, with hot high-heat-generating lights, which heat the air trapped between the water and the lid, and thus raises the temp of the water to uncontrollable levels. If this is a FWLRO tank, chances are you have more moderate lighting, and won't have as much trouble moving the hot air away from the light fixture and the glass lid.

They are correct in that cleaning lids of marine tanks is a frequent PITA.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

will you have a sump? If not, assume that tomorrow you will decide to instal some kind of HOB device. Even fish only tank can require Phosphate removal/Carbon
SW tank requires much more cleaning. I tried to use lid, but it did not work for me. All leads are not airtight, but the guys have a problem with overheating.

I do not know how it affect calcium, but poor gas exchange is valid point and all guys in BA on Steeles told me that LID is not good idea on SW tank (believe me they know SW business)

if you "..kept open top FW tanks for many years ..." why wouldn't you now with SW?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

There is no issue, lid on my tank in the past 3 years.
But I used 4xT5HO before, and switch to Led now.
I believe air exchange can made from overflow to sump.
MH have a heat issue with lid on tank.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> I think the biggest danger of Lids on marine tanks come from tanks, usually reef tanks, with hot high-heat-generating lights, which heat the air trapped between the water and the lid, and thus raises the temp of the water to uncontrollable levels. If this is a FWLRO tank, chances are you have more moderate lighting, and won't have as much trouble moving the hot air away from the light fixture and the glass lid.
> 
> They are correct in that cleaning lids of marine tanks is a frequent PITA.


I agree with Will.

Even moreso if you have a sump system that is not covered.

I would say the first reason not to use glass lids for me would be that they block light from hitting your coral. Since this is a FOWLR tank, who cares? With a skimmer, you still get the gas exchange anyway, so what is the big deal?

Heat and light penetration are really the only reasons NOT to.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I agree with Will.
> 
> Even moreso if you have a sump system that is not covered.
> 
> ...


whats the alternative besides having no lid what so ever? I have a 4 pieces of glass to cover the tank, and a lid was essential for when I had gobies or eels. So what else could be used?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Plastic mesh or egg crate (depending on the size of the fish you want to keep from jumping) works.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

sig said:


> if you "..kept open top FW tanks for many years ..." why wouldn't you now with SW?


new home, smaller and I don't want ANY mold or moisture issues.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I think, for me personally, it is akin to venting your dryer indoors.

There will be a sump (or refugium), but I am not 100% certain about the protein skimmer right away.

The lights will be LED (later) but for now I can go with NO T12 which I scooped off my other tanks. I also have a trick up my sleeve to boost the lighting output so I don't think that over heating the tank will be an issue.

I think I'll find a way to jury rig the ventilation for the gas exchange.

Thanks guys and gals.

I am glad I asked because here you provided options vs the "just don't do it" mentality. There are always ways around things.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Few months ago I was in the same position as you are now wanting to put a lid on my SW tank but my reason was to block the fish from jumping after loosing a few of them.
I finally went with white egg crate which is cheap and easy to install, and as well does not block the light from getting to the corals.
As well if you could desing a lid made of acrylic with some holes for ventilation or to let the air go tru...just my idea....


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

OOO FORGOT ABOUT ACRYLIC! I did one for one of my cichlid tanks, my 55 gallon. I designed it to be very breathable yet keep fish in. not a problem at all, HOWEVER, acrylic tends to flex over time. I used 1/4" acrylic for it. and it does bow in the middle, i just flip it over once a month to keel this under control. I'm sure you could reinforce it as to not bend, but when i made it i didn't have the experience wth acrylic i do now. 

which also makes me wonder why i don't just slap on some bracing lol...


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

All of these thoughts have made me consider making this design workable. I think I will be drilling the glass to provide ventilation. I don't have the final plans as of yet, but I thought about it long and hard before work and it is very doable.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a lid on my SW tank. I agree with a lot of the comments made here. Overheating is a main issue. I have two cooling fans to pull direct heat from the lights and I have a third cooling fan pulling hot air off the surface of the water. Between those three fans the I don't experience any temperature swings in my water.

The cover protecting the lighting from the water gets salt crystals periodically, so you have to wipe it down each week, but it's not heavy maintenance.

Other than keeping cooling fans and cleaning off the salt crystals I have not had any problems with the lid on my tank.


----------

